# Spring needed for belt tightener on 16"x8'



## frosted flakes (Jul 2, 2014)

In my new purchase of the 16x8, the guy I bought it from pointed out to me that there might be a spring needed, to attatch the stud thats hangs down from the underside of the headstock to the belt tensioner. But, on the belt tensioner, I don't see a hole for the spring?  There is however a large washer and nut on the end of a bolt that is attatched to the belt tensioner, is that where the spring attatches?

Another new dilemma, when operating the lathe, the belt tends to ride toward the back of the spindle, pulley, wheel, or whatever the technical name for it is, and the motor underneath slowly shifts to the back of the housing causing the top pulley to rub on housing. How or what do I need to do to correct this, or is that tied into my first question above?

I'll attatch a picture this afternnon on  where I am talking about


----------



## Bill C. (Jul 2, 2014)

frosted flakes said:


> In my new purchase of the 16x8, the guy I bought it from pointed out to me that there might be a spring needed, to attatch the stud thats hangs down from the underside of the headstock to the belt tensioner. But, on the belt tensioner, I don't see a hole for the spring?  There is however a large washer and nut on the end of a bolt that is attatched to the belt tensioner, is that where the spring attatches?
> 
> Another new dilemma, when operating the lathe, the belt tends to ride toward the back of the spindle, pulley, wheel, or whatever the technical name for it is, and the motor underneath slowly shifts to the back of the housing causing the top pulley to rub on housing. How or what do I need to do to correct this, or is that tied into my first question above?
> 
> I'll attatch a picture this afternnon on  where I am talking about



The second problem seems to me the motor pulley is not aligned with the spindle pulley. Not sure how you adjust the motor without a photo.  In the mean time double check the mounting bolts making sure they are all tight.  Sorry I couldn't help you.  Good luck


----------



## frosted flakes (Jul 5, 2014)

Sorry for the delay on getting the pictures…….been a crazy past couple of days with wiring up the machine room.

So here are some pics of the where I think a spring needs to be.







This is the stud thats screwed into the base of the headstock with nothing attached to it.  Looks like something needs to be attached some how?




This is the large washer attached to the bolt I was describing earlier.

If a spring is needed, how big of one with what kind of tension?


----------



## OldMachinist (Jul 5, 2014)

The parts catalog shows that the spring wasn't used on the 16" model only on the 13 and 14 1/2". 









My 16" doesn't even have the parts to attach one.




It's possible that the under drive linkage on your machine came from a different lathe.


----------



## frosted flakes (Jul 5, 2014)

Now I am really confused!!!

I found this site called vintagemachinery.org and it had a manual for seemed like all the South Bends.  The manual was from 1965 I believe and had it showing a part number for the spring.  Looked like the 14 1/2 and 16 used the same spring.

This is the top of the page



This is the section a little further down showing the part number



Now what do I do?


----------



## OldMachinist (Jul 6, 2014)

I guess we need a few more 16" owners to have a look at their machines. My 16" lathe was built in 1946. The parts list I posted is dated 12/1995.


----------



## frosted flakes (Jul 6, 2014)

How do you know yours was built in 46? Does the serial number tell you that?  My serial number is 2104HKR8.


----------



## OldMachinist (Jul 6, 2014)

I have a letter that South Bend sent a previous owner telling them the lathe shipped in 1946. You can compare your serial number to the list of numbers here and see that it looks like yours is from 1947 right after they changed the serial number format. You can also order the serial number card from the new owner of the South Bend label for $25. http://www.grizzly.com/brands/south-bend-lathe/serialcard The card will tell you who originally bought the machine and what equipment/options it shipped with.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 6, 2014)

My 16" is from late 1942 and has no spring or attachment points for one.


----------



## Bradrock (Jul 6, 2014)

My 1932 13"   also has no provisions for a spring.
Must not be all that important?


----------



## furpo (Jul 6, 2014)

My 16" is from 1937 and has no spring or attachment points for one.
Glad I looked! Found 2 oilers I've been missing. 
I got 2 new knees last year and have not been down there in a while!


----------

